# Dad's home made bandsaw re-build



## Woodfab (Nov 22, 2021)

My dad worked two jobs, sad hardly ever saw him.
He worked at GE 8 hours as a Tool & Die man, Knew his S**T and 4 hours in his friends shop every day and Saturday mornings.
I work at 16 , 17 summers at his friends shop where I finally got to know him.

Well at home his shop was all home made machines he made in the 40s.
Mainly woodworking, shaper, lathe, rotary sander, bandsaw, grinder, etc..

I started to use the shop at 10  and made my first Guitar at 12 and by 16 made a guitar that played as good as a Gibson.

After my farther passed his shop was divided up between four brothers.
Well last summer my brother who got the home made band-saw backed into it with his car and broke the legs off and table, said he was throwing it out.

I have fond memories using this since I was 10, so I grabbed it.

I want to restore it. Wife says I'm crazy!
Here's a photo of dad's shop 1975.
	

		
			
		

		
	







My brother painted it red and I'm going to repaint it silver.


----------



## brino (Nov 22, 2021)

Your father sounds like a very resourceful man.

There's no reason that saw cannot be used for a few more years!

What was the original table made of?



Woodfab said:


> Wife says I'm crazy!


My wife cannot believe the projects I take on either...... I even finish some!

-brino


----------



## Woodfab (Nov 23, 2021)

The table is made of some type of fiber reinforced plastic.
I was thinking of replacing it with aluminum.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 23, 2021)

I think any amount of time you spend on Dad's bandsaw will be well worth it and make you feel closer to him spiritually, I'm all for it.
Aluminum for the table is not my first choice although it might seem the easiest(IMHO), I would consider MDF for that purpose.
  I don't know if you have watched any of Matthias Wandel's videos on homemade woodworking machines/tools , a real down to earth guy with lots of experience:


----------



## Woodfab (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for the info.
I know aluminum typically leaves marks on wood but I have 20 large sheets of 1/4" aluminum.
So I tend to use them for everything.


----------

